# 2nd Annual New England APBT Club show May 4, 2013



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It was a BLAST last year, If you are around come and check it out!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm going!! Can't wait!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be going on a huge hike that day! We plan it every year! So it's a bummer I won't be at this one :/ make sure to take pics!!


----------

